# Five thumbs down for one delivery.



## Ahchaa (May 1, 2019)

Went to pick up a meal from 'Local Crowd' in Colonel Light Gardens. Stood at the till for three minutes like a doofus (I swear if you dont wave cash on arrival they can't see you). They looked like they would take their standard ten to fifteen minutes so I ordered a $3.80 macciato from the highly effeminate barista. I said 'maybe now I'm a customer I might get a "good morning" from you guys when I arrive".

Seems he took offence to this as after i drank my luke warm coffee served in a paper cup I noticed an hour later that I had received five new thumbs down in the merchant column. Considering I do a fair few deliveries for this mob I concluded that the **** had scrolled back over the last three or four weeks to find all deliveries I'd done for them and given me thumbs down for have the audacity to ask for a hello and an eta on the food when I arrive.

This took my overall rating from 95 to 90 and i lost a couple more pips for random heatwave reasons meaning for the whole holiday period i had a rating of 88. Every time im in a traffic jam I'm wondering if I'll get another from a customer or two sending me to 85 and getting my account reviewed.

Uber told me they pay no attention to what merchants rate you when your account is reviewed. I just don't want that kind of stress because some shirtlifter barista hacked the system to fraudulently give me bonus thumbsdowns. Also it's not cool to drive around to customers with a 88 when for my whole 7000 deliveries I've consistently had 95-100. 

I wrote a letter to the manager pointing out that i work 70 hours a week and my hourly is less than half of one of his baristas. He apologised on behalf of his staff but I'd really like to put that barista under some income stress and see how he likes it. I support a young family and extended relatives in Indonesia. He supports the bar at Mary's Poppin.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Get the employees name and write a few not so flattering reviews online. That sounds like a way to return some of his passive aggressiveness without a physical assault charge.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ahchaa said:


> I wrote a letter to the manager pointing out that i work 70 hours a week and my hourly is less than half of one of his baristas.


And so you asked him for a job, right? :thumbup:


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

This is what you get for thinking $3.80 buys you the authority to tell someone how to do his job and then expect the thing that actually costs $3.80.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

If I were to go in there again and see him working I'd order a small coffee and "accidently" spill it in a place that would be a mess to clean up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ahchaa said:


> Went to pick up a meal from 'Local Crowd' in Colonel Light Gardens. Stood at the till for three minutes like a doofus (I swear if you dont wave cash on arrival they can't see you). They looked like they would take their standard ten to fifteen minutes so I ordered a $3.80 macciato from the highly effeminate barista. I said 'maybe now I'm a customer I might get a "good morning" from you guys when I arrive".
> 
> Seems he took offence to this as after i drank my luke warm coffee served in a paper cup I noticed an hour later that I had received five new thumbs down in the merchant column. Considering I do a fair few deliveries for this mob I concluded that the @@@@ had scrolled back over the last three or four weeks to find all deliveries I'd done for them and given me thumbs down for have the audacity to ask for a hello and an eta on the food when I arrive.
> 
> ...


Give Him 2 Feet Down.

Let him walk & get his own food.


----------



## Ahchaa (May 1, 2019)

it was the barista


----------

